# What Do You Use When Carrying Dogs In Your Van?



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

One thing I need to consider before I purchase a motorhome, is how to carry my two Border Collies in the van safely.

Do you use cages, and just hide the cages somewhere when not using them, or have some of you retrofitted permanent equipment?

Just after some ideas, thanks!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We use a seatbelt fastening on a harness

When we stop he has a bed in the garage, If there is a sniff of water anywhere he's in it!!!. Both garage doors have internal wire doors to catch the breeze, handy on aires where there is little space between vans 

He spends the night in the van with us

Aldra


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

our border collie sits either down by my wifes feet or between us.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe legally dogs must be suitably restrained while travelling in vehicles.

I do not know what constitutes 'suitably restrained' but I would guess it includes secured cages, and seat belt anchored harnesses.

You can get collapsible cages so they take up less space when they are not needed.

Our little dog (5lb in weight) travels in her wicker basket which has a little cage door on the front. The wicker basket fits between the front seats and we have a strap that holds it down securely.

What ever you decide remember that in the event of an accident you don't want your beloved pet flying around to injure you or them selves. Also you don't want a pet jumping on you or getting in the way of the pedals when you are driving.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Bramble just sleeps in front of Mrs Adonisito in the front when we drive, the same at night, goes bananas if anyone is outside when we're sleeping. Or in the day for that matter.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I might be wrong but I don't think there is any law regarding restraining animals. We have Misty Houdini. She's never been in a cage so we had her in a chest harness attached to the seatbelt. Few miles down the line, there she is beside us in the cab, wagging her tail and smiling all pleased cos she'd escaped. We tried it a few more times and same thing. I have literally no idea how she did it because it was still completely intact, just dogless.

Now, in the spirit of all things having 2 uses in a motorhome, I use our airer (one of those flat ones you hang out your window) as a barrier to the driver's seat so she can't get in the way and she lies happily between the two of us.

D


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Chloe sits on the passenger seat. If we're going out of London, she has a harness which attaches to the seatbelt. 

If I have a guest, she sits in their lap. 

If I have guest dogs, they just lie on the floor, on various dog cushions and baskets. 

And at night, she sleeps on my bed, of course. As at home.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry, should just say that I do think there are some regulations in some of the EU countries about securing your dog - for some reason I have Spain in my head. But I am clearly no expert on this! What I'm saying is that if you are asking about the UK, I don't think there's a regulation (correct me if I'm wrong) but if you are asking about elsewhere, you'd need to check the regulations of the country that you are travelling in.

D


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I have found this: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069853
Point 57 states:

When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitably restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you, or themselves, if you stop quickly. A seat belt harness, pet carrier, dog cage or dog guard are ways of restraining animals in cars.

Don't know if it's law or advisory but the above is part of Highway Code.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.

By the sounds of it a cage might be the best option, but the girls like to be able to see me when we are driving anywhere. Currently I have a small Transit Connect with a caged bulkhead so they won't go flying through to the front, but can still see me.

My eldest one hates cages, so that'd be interesting :lol:


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have 2 border collies. 

Jess like to be behind the passenger seat under the table - in her 'secret lair'. 

Jack travels backwards lying in the aisle next to her and just behind the front seats. He has always chosen to lie longways with his bottom towards the front - even when we had a Discovery!

The whole floor area under the table and in the aisle is covered in memory foam beds. They both have their places and when driving never bother us until we stop - and then 2 little noses come out to see where we are!

They also sleep there - although Jack sometimes likes to curl up between the fixed bed and the bathroom at night and Jess will jump on the bed in the morning when we start to wake.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> We have 2 border collies.
> 
> Jess like to be behind the passenger seat under the table - in her 'secret lair'.
> 
> ...


Such a cute scene


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
We have a Springer who travels in a cage, crate whatever you like to call it, It has the advantage of being collapsible, so could be stowed if not in use, but he tends to use it most of the time, Its his space and he can be found in it when ever he feels the need. 
Regards 
Olly


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Allison used to have our pair on her knee, which I was never particularly happy about from a safety standpoint. Then we saw a bad accident which convinced her not to do it. So we then tried using a cage, that fitted snugly in the habitation door space. The dogs hated it though, and on one occasion Rudy managed to hurl up over Bonnie...hmm...nice - times like that a short-haired dog would have been handy.

So now I have them in harnesses. Ideally I'd have them using the attachments I have for the car that fit into the seatbelt buckle, but unfortunately there's only one passenger seatbelt. So instead I've improvised a lead tied securely around each of the passenger and driver's seat, and clip them to that.

Paul


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I saw a great van at the excel show....it had rear transverse bunks. The bunks were accessible via a garage door as well so the dogs could have the bottom bunk...or it could be folded up if you prefer....it was a Pilote i think. You could put a gate up so they would be safe and comfortable and see and be seen.

However I don't have that! I have only had one dog at a time, so far, in the van and he sits on the passenger seat with a harness that fits into the seat belt. He can get down onto the floor too so I worry the loop is too long. I have to crank the seat back right back to give hime sufficient room to lie down. He is a sringer, but bigger than most labradors in height....but skinny. He loves motorhoming. I have to use the double bed as he takes up so much room. I tried giving him the second single, but it was chilly so he cuddled up with me all night...no room for me!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our dogs lie sleeping at the passengers feet and will continue to do so, Alan.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Our MH has lap strap belts on two of the seats in the rear lounge, our dogs have harnesses attached to them. They can see through to us and the road ahead or sit up and look out the back. I wouldn't want then completely unrestrained just in case.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Our lab, Barny lays on the floor under the table behind the passenger seat, he cannot go anywhere in a emergency stop.
Just a point I can't understand why anyone would allow thier dog to travel in front or on seats neither can be very safe, even if tethered.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Like many others Bramble lies in his bed in the aisle behind the front seats. We were stopped in Spain at a routine Police spot check and were happily handing over documents through the passenger window but when Bramble came up to the window to see who was out there the, previously lighthearted, officer got quite serious and indicated the dog should be in the back.

I keep thinking about rigging an inertial reel belt under the dining seat and feeding it out through a slot to secure him but don't think I'll ever get around to it.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

blondy said:


> Our lab, Barny lays on the floor under the table behind the passenger seat, he cannot go anywhere in a emergency stop.
> Just a point I can't understand why anyone would allow thier dog to travel in front or on seats neither can be very safe, even if tethered.


Having a harness attached to the seatbelt can prevent the dog flying forward in a crash. Well, compared to your dog lying on the floor behind the passenger seat. In an emergency stop, your dog could fly forward into the passenger in front, completely unrestrained, and the force could be tremendous and kill both the dog and the passenger.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=4SEy_FCJlpk

As for why anyone would allow their dog to travel in the front - they can see out! Under the table behind is a lonely place for a dog to be. IMHO.

But each dog and family is different, so if your dog likes that, great. And if others prefer it differently, then great too.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If you have a passenger air bag do not let your dog travel in the passenger seat unless it's deactivated. Air bags are safe for humans but not for dogs!!!


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

We were pulled over for a spot check in Spain the police officer who stopped us spoke prefect english and we had a good chat regarding the laws in Spain he informed us that we must always carry our passport with us and also carry the vehicle document when in your vehicle,by law.

He also told us that out dog must be suitably restrained while travelling in vehicle,and must not distract you while you are driving or get between your feet.
I asked what suitably restrained meant ! the officer said the dog must be kept on a lead controlled by the passenger in our case. 
Ever since this date we have kept out dog on her lead whilst the van is moving.
The way he spoke I would assume this is law in Spain.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Our pugs travel in a cage, which is collapsable, we just put it under the van when not in use. If we were involved in an accident I would not like my dogs running off in fright, and maybe cause another accident!! So it is for their safety and for others too!

In Germany dogs need to be strained when travelling in a vehicle.


Patty


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

We've tried everything but Missy our miniature schnauzer is more distracting to us when she is struggling to get out of her harness and getting herself tangled. IN the end, we relented and put a poofee (?) between us in the front and she just lies on that asleep until we reach our destination..... I (the passenger) has to be her eyes and ears if I forsee any hard braking coming up......it makes for stress free travelling.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our 2 German Shepherds have a side bench each when travelling. They wear harnesses and are attached by leads to shackels bolted through the floor, the shackels are under the benches so are not there to trip over. They also have the option of laying in the aisle. When parked up our garage has picket gates at either end so they can use it as a kennel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I think it would depend on the size of the dog (although not legally)

shadow is about 7 stone, a lot of weight to come hurling through the motor home in the event of an accident

for him and us

Aldra


----------

